
Volkswagen Unveils the ID.3 - felixbraun
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/9/20857217/volkswagen-vw-id3-electric-price-specs-mile-range-frankfurt-motor-show-2019
======
nabla9
Volkswagen is positioning their EV cars so that they are not competing one to
one with any Tesla models.

Porsche Taycan will be priced higher than Tesla Model S.

ID.3 is priced below than Tesla Model 3.

~~~
clouddrover
There are lots of upcoming Volkswagen cars though. The pricing will probably
cover the full range from the low end VW e-Up! to the high end Porsche Taycan.
I'd guess the upcoming Audi EVs (Q4, e-tron GT) will have pricing similar to
the Teslas.

